# Calcium and Phosphorus Levels



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

So, people seem to think for LARGE breed dogs that the  around 1.0.

Vizslas are considered medium size dogs (=45lbs for adult male); with that said, should the levels be different?

It seems like MOST of the best "puppy or all-life-stage" dry foods (grain free) have much higher levels than this.

Orijen
Instinct
Evo
TOTW
BG


The only ones that don't are Solid Gold, Blue, Innova, and a few others.

Does a Vizsla (medium size) fall under those percentages? Does activity level matter? Vizslas are HIGHLY active!

Thanks!


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

isnt this the same question you posted in the TOTW thread. i can give you my answer but it will be the same:

_that is because those foods are allowed to be labeled "all life stages" by the very loose standards of AAFCO. other than Orijen, i would not consider any of those truly all life stages foods where it concerns a medium or large breed pup. in fact, some of the grainless manufacturers have taken the more responsible approach of telling owners of larger breeds to wait until 1 year to start feeding their higher Ca foods, where others label their grainless foods all life stages even though they possess Ca levels that are just as high as those foods that are not recommended.

i always thought Vizsla males could be anywhere from 45-65 lbs and that they can take around 14 months to finish growing. (so, i would assume that slow, steady growth is desired) at any rate, id consider them on the larger end of medium breed dogs. this is just me personally, but id want to feed the lower Ca foodsthat are around 1.5% Ca or less._


----------

